# Halfmoon X Halfmoon Plakat (Halfmoon Geno)=?



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi, recently I purchased 2 breeder bettas. It's gotten to the point after I've purchased them I'm now thinking "what would my fish truly produce?"

Of course you may ask, why I have not planned this out already but I have. Once I received the female (halfmoon plakat), the same breeder had posted up a super delta male, very similar to how my female's appearance is, meaning they could be from the same spawn, and most likely are. So now it has me wondering. My main plan was to originally breed my male Halfmoon to the female, Halfmoon Plakat. Now, I know that the female has halfmoon genotype, so what are the outcomes of the fry, now? Originally I was just planning for various types of caudal length, but now since I've discovered something new about the female, will the fry's caudal appearance change, from what they were originally going to be? Will the length of the caudal be longer than originally planned?

I'd also like to mention, the male has a HUGE caudal, if that makes any difference. I almost had mistaken him for a giant, due to his large fins...

Anyways, I'm sorry for any grammar or punctuation errors! I'm very poor in betta genetics, so this will help me a bunch! Thank you all!

I appreciate it very much, sorry if this is an unclear thread! (I'm sorta in a hurry!)

Sibling male to my female:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1446193850

I'll get pictures of my fish as soon as possible!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

My female, she is the sibling of the male I posted above. The breeder male is in my avatar picture.

She is number 2, the non circled one.

Could it be she isn't halfmoon plakat in the first place? Her anal fin seems quite long compared to other halfmoon plakats on aquabid. Or am I just blind? Haha, thank you!


----------



## Zhylis (Nov 4, 2014)

...she really looks more like a long fin to me, especially if that boy is a spawn sibling. Even if she's a hybrid, most of the F1 would probably look like normal long fins due to the male. (I've gone in the opposite direction, HMPK x hybrid HM/HMPK. Ran into some weak yellow genetics that killed of most of the spawn, but the 8 survivors are all HMPK.)


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

In terms of fin length, you should produce a majority of long fins.
Unfortunately the male is a round caudal delta (long fin) while the female is a round 4 ray PK cross. I doubt if you'll produce any HM


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you both! I really appreciate your feedback. So what I'll be getting from my pair would be majority long fin, with no 180 spread?

And in order to get 180 spread would I breed back to the father? Correct me if I'm wrong, I am very rusty with genetics still!


----------



## Zhylis (Nov 4, 2014)

Yeah, mainly/all long fins. There _might_ be a few 180s but not any with a D-shaped tail. The male sibling has the ray count to reach it, even if the females are only 2-rays, so the female may be carrying the genes for higher ray counts. But even then, it won't be the D-shaped tail that defines a halfmoon. Those are some _really_ rounded corners.

Whether and how long until you get a D-shaped tail is going to depend heavily on your male HM. (Do you have a better photo of him? It's a little hard to tell from your avatar.) The girl might not be the best to breed with unless there's a specific trait you're looking to introduce. Those corners are going to take generations to fix.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I'll get a picture of him tomorrow morning, but what I originally planned for this spawn was the color. I really want to see what colors I get, especially from a koi cross. I heard koi is recessive, so crossing to a... Copper? I am really unsure of the males color. He seemed black maybe melano in the breeders photo, and now that I see him I'm not sure what color he may be. I do not show but I wrote down this thread to see the outcome of the Frys caudal shape.

This may seem a bit immature, but what my goal(s) for this spawn was learning more, crossing tail types, color, and for the thrill, I've done breeding before and I know this is my calling, hehe!


----------

